# Master/Piu/Olympic/X-light????



## cagdas (Jan 31, 2005)

Can anyone tell the difference between the colango master, Piu, Olympic and the (x)light. Which one is the best?


----------



## cagdas (Jan 31, 2005)

difference between colnago Super, Super sprint, Conic SLX, Superissimo SLX and Duall??? Also Compare these models with the master etc.?
Can anyone tell me??


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago search*



cagdas said:


> difference between colnago Super, Super sprint, Conic SLX, Superissimo SLX and Duall??? Also Compare these models with the master etc.?
> Can anyone tell me??


the blue line with options tool boxes above the tread title, between New posts and quick links there is a "SEARCH" tool box. i just typed "colnago piu" in the tool box an got a list of all threads where the colnago piu was disscussed. the info you seek is there.
posts your finds so in case someone else needs the info. PIU is a track geometry (whatever that means) i think.
Carlos


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago olympic, master, super, mexico*



cmg said:


> the blue line with options tool boxes above the tread title, between New posts and quick links there is a "SEARCH" tool box. i just typed "colnago piu" in the tool box an got a list of all threads where the colnago piu was disscussed. the info you seek is there.
> posts your finds so in case someone else needs the info. PIU is a track geometry (whatever that means) i think.
> Carlos


From the search tool box of this web site...accuracy unknown....approx. time 10 minutes of search

*1992 Master Olympic* (European name)/*Master Light* (U.S. name)
in Ariostea team colors (Moreno Argentin rode this frame in the spring classics but rode a Carbitubo in the mountains). It has complete 1992 Record 8-speed, but shown in the picture with Chorus pedals. The white Record pedals I had on the bike didn't really match color-wise anyway but were moved to another bike. It has the first generation Ergo levers and first generation dual pivot brakes - meaning has all the quirks. It originally had aluminum alloy cassettes but those wore out really quickly, of course. It also has the first generation cartridge bottom bracket. It was the first Colnago line of frames to use the precisa straight fork. Back then, I was skeptical that the frame wouldn't ride really harsh, and I was very wrong.

*Master Piu*
was a high end model. Apart form the C35 and some specials it was top tier. Lotsa chrome, nicely detailed, gilco tubes. The Microsoft Word team in the early 90's raced on them. It doesn't say much in the catalogues but I beleive it was built with slightly beefier tubes than regular masters ( I could be wrong). In either case I had one and it rode well, was great for mashing on sprints and looked a dream. Different countires had slight variances on color combo's and mine was from 89 with the then new straight forks.

*Colnago Super, Mexico*
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22538&highlight=colnago+super


----------

